# Trail Camera



## ski (May 13, 2004)

So i'm looking at buying a trail camera or two and don't want to spend a fortune. I was looking at the Moultrie A-7I and the price seems right. Bass Pro wants $120 and Cabelas $130. I looked on amazon and they have the same camera on sale for $75!!!!! Seems like a great deal!!

Any suggestions for a camera under $150??


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

I just picked up 3 of the Bushnell Bone Collector Ninja Trail Camera from Dick's. Not sure if still on sale,
but supposed to be a $189 Camera for $99, with a $30 rebate from Bushnell. I have gotten some 
good pics from them in the past 2 weeks. not sure of the how long they last. but for $69 buck bottom
end I'm given them a try.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Just looked at Dick's and they are still on sale for $89.99 plus the rebate.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Look at the browning dark ops. Ive bought two of them and love them. great battery life and a lot of options on them.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

on the cheap side i got a moultrie A5 GEN 2 and like it. good pics and settings are good but does not show air temp about 80 dollers at wallmart


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have Moultrie, Primos, Bushnell and Browning. The Browning is the most recent addition and it has been a good camera

No matter what you choose make sure it uses AAA batteries and not C or D, you'll be glad you did


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I received a Browning Strike Force Sub Micro Camera-10MP from Santa Claus. Anybody have any info B4 I open it? Runs on 6 AA batteries.Thanks.



Roscoe


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Roscoe said:


> I received a Browning Strike Force Sub Micro Camera-10MP from Santa Claus. Anybody have any info B4 I open it? Runs on 6 AA batteries.Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


 http://www.trailcampro.com/browningreviews.aspx


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks bobk.


Roscoe


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice. I don't want to spend much because the idea of someone stealing it would drive me crazy, but all the cheap ones seem to have ok/poor reviews. 
ski


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I suggest looking at the coverts. Me and my brother have 20 of different models but for cheap I like the mpe5's. Look on amazon or ebay too. There simple, cheap and very reliable. I've gotten 10,000 plus pictures before changing the battery. But honestly since I don't keep track it's probably way higher.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

The first one I had was a Moultrie and was'nt worthwhile. Only got about six months and it started leaking water inside. Recently bought a Cabelas , with Blackout . Takes good picks and video.
About $130.00


----------



## danielboone214 (Jan 23, 2016)

Definitely buy a good cable lock. Someone needed my cameras more then me last year. That'll never happen again. I use Primo's camera's and never had a issue with thousands of pics over the years


----------

